# In-app purchases



## Barbara (Oct 24, 2017)

Soo... Animal Crossing Pocket Camp will have in game purchases. You can buy Leaf Tickets with real money. These can be used to speed up processes and generally make things easier. It seems like you can still achieve the same things with normal play, but I assume you'll have to wait more without them. 
What are your thoughts on this? Do you prefer in-app purchases in a free game over a game without in-app purchases that needs to be bought? Do you think you'll spend any money on the app?

I personally don't plan on buying any Leaf Tickets, I will just play without them and see how far I can get. For one thing, I am glad I won't be flooded with ads, but I also don't feel like being heavily restricted unless I pay.


----------



## kayleee (Oct 24, 2017)

I WILL SPEND ALL MY MONEY ON THIS APP

I ALREADY HAVE SPENT INORDINATE AMOUNTS OF MONEY ON KIM KARDASHIAN HOLLYWOOD so my spending on animal crossing must exceed this x5


----------



## 5cm/s (Oct 24, 2017)

they said you can also earn leaf tickets by completing goals, which i'm sure will only net you a small amount- but i don't think i'll use real money for this game either. i'm beyond excited!!! but also i am broke


----------



## Aquari (Oct 24, 2017)

Nah I'm fine with waiting longer and grinding for material, I forget about my phone constantly so all the waiting won't be as bad.


----------



## mitfy (Oct 24, 2017)

im not going be to buy any
im not a fan of in app purchases but i’m not surprised! it’s typical for games like these and they gotta profit off it somehow


----------



## Twisterheart (Oct 24, 2017)

I don't like in app purchases, but knowing myself I'll probably spend a couple of bucks.  It just depends on the game and how difficult earning leaf tickets is.


----------



## mitfy (Oct 24, 2017)

yeah, and from a bit in the video i remember seeing it’s only 99 cents for 20 tickets. that’s not that bad tbh but i guess it depends on how much they’re worth/how much is considered a lot


----------



## Jake (Oct 25, 2017)

The short screen-time they showed for Leaf Ticktes/Real Money value didn't seem too bad, so I can see myself spending some money on the game. In saying that, I'll see how I go playing F2P first before I spend anything. Not too bothered about spending money though, I've spent probably $60+ on Pokemon GO and have no regrets.


----------



## Garrett (Oct 25, 2017)

I haven't spent a penny on Fire Emblem Heroes so I expect this will be the same for me.


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 25, 2017)

tbh im probably just gonna buy a **** ton of leaf tickets from the beginning of the game for like 20$ because i know how this works just because its animal crossing is the most tender hearted franchise out there doesn't mean **** son


----------



## -Winnie- (Oct 25, 2017)

I won't spend money on Leaf Tickets, it feels like cheating. 

Animal Crossing is all about collecting and waiting for stuff to develop in real time, so I will enjoy doing that. Also it is not very difficult to get these tickets ingame by completing tasks, I already collected a lot.


----------



## Dedre (Oct 25, 2017)

I was talking with a friend about this last night. I think the game will function just as fine without the in-app purchases. I think Nintendo realizes it's market is primarily just gamers who follow particular series who will not be spending more than a reasonable amount for a mobile game. 

I know, for me, I will not be spending any money on this game for in-app purchases. I would spend full retail price on a game but don't really see myself purchasing a ton in a mobile setting. Nintendo realizes people like me exist and still want to appeal to me. I'm sure the game comes with advertisements and that's how most free apps make money. 

I think the purchases will only speed processes up but I'm cool with saving money and waiting/ playing more games for more leaf tickets.


----------

